# Future Plumber?



## muck (Oct 10, 2008)

I think it may be in his blood.
:thumbup:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Oh yea Muck, well my girls put there first backflow together the other day. They are in it knee deep man. Those are my babys right there, and why i put up with all the stuff that I do on a daily bases.


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

ummmm, Muck, I don't know if anyone has ever told yout his, but your son does not look like you :whistling2:


----------



## muck (Oct 10, 2008)

HA ha spiting image


----------

